# Toshiba Recovery Wizard ERROR.



## I_Have_Issues (Jun 7, 2009)

The error occured when I was using my *TOSHIBA*
Recovery and Applications/Drivers Satellite® A100/A105 Series disk.

The first disk was successful, and when It told me to put in the second one, I did so, so far so good, but when It was done it says this 

"Toshiba Recovery Wizard - error 10E7160017 "Recovery error"

Then I cannot start up the computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There can be several causes the most common is a hard drive failure or password protected hard drive, what caused you to do the reformat?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Does the error come up right after the recovery but before reboot? Or does it happen after it reboots? If it happens after a reboot, make sure you removed the disc from the CD/DVD drive and also make sure boot order is set to boot from hard drive.


----------



## I_Have_Issues (Jun 7, 2009)

Wrench97, The reformat was caused because it was just time for me to clean up my computer, Had it for a while, just wanted to remove old files.

TriggerFinger, The error comes up after the recovery, and before the reboot.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not sure about this but HDD could be locked. See this:
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000355.htm

I suggest you try to UNLOCK, format and reinstall.


----------



## I_Have_Issues (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't get to the run CMD to fix it, When I start it up it says,

Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
<Windows root>\system32\hal.dll
Please re-install a copy of the above file.

This is from where I was formatting and got an error.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

According to this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/320252 you need to reinstall OS again.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG, I have the SAME EXACT problem. I posted the other thread where TriggerFinger replied to. I have the same exact computer, and same exact problem. EXACTLY the same. I get the same error and everything. I would like a solution please.


----------



## I_Have_Issues (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, It happened when I did a recovery format.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

Same, my computer was behaving really really bad. I bought my Toshiba Satellite A100 in Christmas of 06. Only had it for about over 2 years. Recovered it successfully about 8 months ago. This time I just wanted to do a clean up because it started behaving bad. I couldn't open some things and, I tried it, and now I'm stuck with this.

Edit: I have tried to recover it about 5 times now I keep getting the same error. Sometimes it goes into the New Computer Welcome Setup even after the error screen, but then It reboots once, and goes into the error or a blank screen.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you are using XP try to run CHKDSK /R in Recovery Console using an genuine XP install CD. If that does not help, I suggest you do a XP repair install.


----------



## I_Have_Issues (Jun 7, 2009)

OnlySkills said:


> Same, my computer was behaving really really bad. I bought my Toshiba Satellite A100 in Christmas of 06. Only had it for about over 2 years. Recovered it successfully about 8 months ago. This time I just wanted to do a clean up because it started behaving bad. I couldn't open some things and, I tried it, and now I'm stuck with this.
> 
> Edit: I have tried to recover it about 5 times now I keep getting the same error. Sometimes it goes into the New Computer Welcome Setup even after the error screen, but then It reboots once, and goes into the error or a blank screen.


This is EXACTLY my problem, I've succesfully recovered it around 4 times, I just try to clean it every once in a while, but this time something wrong happened, Would updating to vista fix this?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I apologize, I realize you use Vista. You may try updating Vista but I suggest you try Vista repair http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/88236-repair-install-vista.html


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

TriggerFinger said:


> I apologize, I realize you use Vista. You may try updating Vista but I suggest you try Vista repair http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/88236-repair-install-vista.html


I think he meant *upgrading* to vista from xp. satellite a100 is avail. in xp only i think.
anyhow, I will try the hdd diag for my hard drive when i get some free time.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> I apologize, I realize you use Vista. You may try updating Vista but I suggest you try Vista repair http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/88236-repair-install-vista.html


Link above is supposed to be an equivalent of a repair install of XP. It should be non-destructive. Kindly read the article on the link.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think he's using XP?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

@*wrench*, hmmmm.. yeah, I think you are right. Anyhow I hope OP tries a repair install.


----------



## I_Have_Issues (Jun 7, 2009)

I fixed this issue myself, just Installed a new OS, Linux ubuntu, but it's not as great as XP. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Glad to know you got it working with linux.


----------

